# copake online



## walter branche (Mar 27, 2015)

copake catalog now online


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2015)

The item I'm interested in seeing what it goes for is the Major Taylor autographed pic. I'm not sure how scarce his auto is but this would be a great piece to have. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2015)

I can pick up bikes at the auction, and deliver them to Memory Lane. If anyone needs this done, let me know as soon as possible. Catfish


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2015)

catfish said:


> I can pick up bikes at the auction, and deliver them to Memory Lane. If anyone needs this done, let me know as soon as possible. Catfish




Bump.   If you need something brought to Memory Lane from Copake, I have a little room left. Let me know ASAP!


----------

